
Tesla is about to turn the car insurance world upside down - rmason
http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-liberty-mutual-create-customize-insurance-package-2017-10
======
jaclaz
It seems like little by little we will get to CAAS (Car As A Service) ...

~~~
AzzieElbab
Exactly. Order it with an app as needed without having to buy or insure
anything yourself

~~~
jaclaz
>Order it with an app ...

... or more traditionally, with a phone call, a SMS or by simply going to a
nearby CAAS kiosk ...

... wait a minute, is not this latter already existing and called "rent a
car", "long term rent" or "full lease"?

~~~
AzzieElbab
Except you(or anyone else) probably won't be driving.

------
smn1234
"Tesla hopes to one day bundle the price of insurance and maintenance into the
price of future vehicles." now that'd be great!

~~~
icebraining
Why? Seems just vertical monopolization to me.

